# Stoke-by-Nayland, Gainsborough Course



## swanny32 (Mar 26, 2012)

Time and time again I hear people say that the Gainsborough course is the course to play in our area, "it's held Senior PGA Tour events" don't you know! With the sun shining, the temperature up and a spring in our step, off we went to have a go and see what all the fuss is about.

First thing you notice is the sheer size of the place, the hotel, clubhouse and spa are pretty big and well kept by the looks of things, you definitely get the feel that you are somewhere a little bit more special than your average golf course. The pro shop is very well stocked and the bar area has a fantastic patio area over looking what we thought was the 18th of the Gainsborough, but actually turned out to be the 18th of the other course, the "Constable", which was a little bit of a let down as we were looking forward to (or not) playing up to the front of the clubhouse, as we new it would be packed. 

The course was in "seasonal condition" shall we say, it's the end of March and not really the best time to be playing courses but overall I thought the condition was pretty good considering the harsh winter we had. Although a little damp in places, generally it was fairly dry under foot. The greens had just been hollow tined and sanded which obviously affected the quality of them, it was very difficult to gauge what they were going to do, some were fast and very true, others not so true and slow. Summer time I can imagine the greenkeepers get these in immaculate condition. The tee boxes were shot and ripped to pieces, really very surprising, looked in desperate need of some repairing, seeding and watering, especially on the par 3 tees.

Overall I thought the course was just ok, average at best, the 1st hole was a nice short par 4 that had a good look to it, but then in my opinion there wasn't another "Championship" looking hole until the 9th, which was probably the first time we said "wow".

What wound me up the most (other than the 5 hour round) were the little things, no ball holders in a couple of the ball cleaners, no bell on the 9th fairway to tell the group behind you that you had moved out of range......we had a couple of balls come up quite close as the group behind obviously thought we'd moved down the fairway. Some of the bunkers were very thin in sand, others were loaded with the stuff, and as for the signposts telling you where to go when you walked off the greens, sometimes they were non existent, in particular walking from the 2nd green to the 3rd tee, we must have looked lost as the course marshal came and pointed us in the right direction.

For a course that get's some Senior PGA Events, and some high praise from quite a few golfers in this area, I have to say I was a little disappointed. I'd like to go back and play the Constable course, just to play the 18th really as it's a really nice looking hole and right in front of the clubhouse which would be a good laugh with friends but I wouldn't rush back to play the Gainsborough course. I haven't played many course in my golfing career but I'd rather play Bentleys (Brentwood) or Chartham Park (East Grinstead)


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2012)

Sad times  I'll strike that one off my must play list


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2012)

If youve got chartham park above then you must have got it on a real bad day imo. both courses at stoke by nayland are very pleasant and have always been in good condition. am playing there end of next month, hopefully theyll have improved by then


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 26, 2012)

Im a little dissapointed to hear that Swanny. Ive been in the clubhouse many times for black tie events and the courses looked good. Being local it was on my 'to play' list so a little bit dissapointed to hear your thoughts about it. I went on a trip to Portugal with 4 members from there and they raved about it but did complain slightly that they thought too much money was being spent on the lodges etc. Good review though.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 26, 2012)

They are building some nice looking lodges half way around the course, look very plush indeed.

I played Chartham last summer and worked there for a year about 9 years ago, think the course is much better. Maybe I need to play it in the summer time.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, it was good but not great which I had been led to believe.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 27, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Don't get me wrong, it was good but not great which* I had been led to believe*.
		
Click to expand...


Swanny, I think thats the problem. That but in bold and underlined is what sets us up for a fall. I have always been disappointed in Kingsbarns. I had always heard and been told that KB was the dogs danglies, it was immense, it was going to hold an Open within 10 years it was that good.  I got the chance to play it at a snip and was eagre to get through and sample this new golfing mecca which I was lead to believe through reports was quite simply amazing, links golf at its best, etc etc.

Sadly like you I was let down by the end product after I played it. I think I set my sights snd expectations too high. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed it and there are some superb holes on KB however there are more than a few mediocre holes and a very silly last green position. 

I'll need to go back and play it again to refresh my memory and see if I'm still left deflated by KB.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 27, 2012)

Agree with thecraw that golf courses are a very subjective thing. What suits one person's eye may not suit another. 

I played East Herts last week which is always held up as being one of the better courses in my areas. I just didn't get it.... fiddly holes, too many blind tee shots (and played like a knob, but of course that had nothing to do with it  ) . Yet other people love it.

I guess if everyone agreed we'd have nothing to row about on here....


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't played East Herts but played South Herts which I'd rather play than the Gainsborough. That's a nice track.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Having been with Swanny at SBN yesterday I agree whole-heartedly with his comments. I think we may have to go back in the heat of summer to see if the hype is really warranted.

As stated, some holes were just 'WOW' but not enough. And also a shame that one of the signature holes (10th where water is meant to come into play twice) was not as we expected as the yellow tees completely cut out the water obstacle at the start of the hole.

Overall, my view was an impressive venue, but the course didn't live up to the rest of the site.


----------

